# Xanax and blood pressure medicines



## newscat (Jun 2, 2007)

Just thought I'd share because I didn't know it -- if you take Xanax and a blood pressure medicine sometime close together (within about an hour or an hour and a half for me) your blood pressure can drop. I went to doctor and my BP was 114/44! Nurse commented on it and the nurse practitioner just kind of laughed when I mentioned it and asked her about the medicine dose. She said that was it.


----------

